# White GT2055



## TBo37 (Oct 23, 2017)

I have a White GT2055 with the 20 hp Briggs Vanguard V-Twin. 50" deck and 45" 2 stage snowblower that's hardly been used. I'm going to be moving and need to sell. What are these going for these days? Mine runs perfect with no smoke, leaks or funny noises. Mower deck works excellent and the snowblower has been used only a handful of times. I haven't found any others for sale in the New England area to gauge where to start pricing.
















Sent from my SM-G928V using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

I've seen two White GT2055's listed at $1300 (without snow blower). I'm sure they will take less, but you are looking for a starting price. Your deck appears to be rusted, that reduces value. What is the snow blower worth??


----------



## TBo37 (Oct 23, 2017)

sixbales said:


> I've seen two White GT2055's listed at $1300 (without snow blower). I'm sure they will take less, but you are looking for a starting price. Your deck appears to be rusted, that reduces value. What is the snow blower worth??


Deck on mine is solid as can be. That's just surface rust, an very light at that. The picture I took actually makes it look worse than it is. 

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------

